# Best Mite& lice Spray



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

What kinda of Mite & lice spray do you guys think works the best for pigeons ? i used NATURAL Insect Spray from New England pigeon supplies but its kinda of expensive now $20. Looking for something that works good and cheaper ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used 5% seven dusts to dust the birds..works fine.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

If you like using sprays as I do you can try scalex it has worked good for me


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Zappo works great and doesn't cost$ much.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I heard that malathion is good. I just dont know the ratio or how much to put in a gallon of water. I am planning to get 1 @home depot.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Diatomacous Earth. Works inside the bird and out.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I actually perfer Spray.
I've noticed that the pet stores around me carry Scalex i think i'll try that and see what happens.
Thanks a lot for the suggestions guys


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Please let me know how effective it is. thanks


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

What about small crawly things of any type? Is it safe to spray/bathe pigeons with this stuff? After all, they are forever cleaning feathers and the like. Please advise.

NOTE: I have just noticed (and have no idea where they came from) very small, amazing thin, about 1mm long brown/tan crawly things on the feathers of a few birds. I can find them on my white birds only; of the the dark birds are darn near impossible to inspect. 

Help! I need to rid this things now. Help!

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Checkmate said:


> What about small crawly things of any type? Is it safe to spray/bathe pigeons with this stuff? After all, they are forever cleaning feathers and the like. Please advise.
> 
> NOTE: I have just noticed (and have no idea where they came from) very small, amazing thin, about 1mm long brown/tan crawly things on the feathers of a few birds. I can find them on my white birds only; of the the dark birds are darn near impossible to inspect.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a feather mite or lice , usually brought in by wild birds ............I would think any of the suggested sprays / powders will work . Read the instructions or phone ahead /ask the retailer any questions or concerns you have prior to purchasing .

Ultimately I think it depends on how many birds you have to treat ...for larger numbers of birds I prefer to use a water additive called S76....if I suspect red mite in summer I will catch and dunk every bird in a solution called Coopex .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Checkmate said:


> What about small crawly things of any type? Is it safe to spray/bathe pigeons with this stuff? After all, they are forever cleaning feathers and the like. Please advise.
> 
> NOTE: I have just noticed (and have no idea where they came from) very small, amazing thin, about 1mm long brown/tan crawly things on the feathers of a few birds. I can find them on my white birds only; of the the dark birds are darn near impossible to inspect.
> 
> ...


those are feather lice.. 5% seven dust works.. dust the bird but don't get it in their eyes or nose. do it again a week later. also let you're birds bath on a regular basis a few times a week is good.. put 20 mule team borax in the bath water which helps keep lice at bay. ( one tabls per gallon).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeon is fun said:


> I heard that malathion is good. I just dont know the ratio or how much to put in a gallon of water. I am planning to get 1 @home depot.


*Do not use malathion that is a very dangerous pesticide and it will kill your birds, maybe not right away but in a few months. Our neighbor used it on his chickens and they all died within 3 months. There are so many more safe and nice pigeon friendly sprays out there you can use..*




AZCorbin said:


> Diatomacous Earth. Works inside the bird and out.


*DE (and I mean food grade DE) is definitely a safe alternative powder, but you also have to be careful of it getting airborne.*




Nkloft said:


> I actually perfer Spray.
> I've noticed that the pet stores around me carry Scalex i think i'll try that and see what happens.


*That is a good choice, I have even used the spray for parakeets and it smells nice! (For pigeon flies you have to get the spray or drops specifically designed to kill blood suckers , like Scalex drops or Moxidectin)  

As always bathing is the best preventative and also is important for laying hens as well as when they are sitting on eggs, and keep the eggs from being too dry.*


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic advice.

Thank you. 

Quick question ... how do they infect a flock? This is the first time I have seen them. My flock is about two years old. Bad feed? Bad straw/hay? Bad what? Is there anything I can do as a form of corrective action to ensure their not returning? How do birds in the wild deal with these things? And, are these things dangerous to people?

Ok, a couple more questions than just the one ... 

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Checkmate said:


> Fantastic advice.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Im not sure how they get them..but they probably come from wild birds.. these live on the feathers and are no problem for humans and they are easy to get rid of. my bird have never had them..but new birds I have got did so I use the seven dust.. I let my birds bath allot though.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> those are feather lice.. 5% seven dust works.. dust the bird but don't get it in their eyes or nose. do it again a week later. also let you're birds bath on a regular basis a few times a week is good..* put 20 mule team borax in the bath water which helps keep lice at bay.* ( one tabls per gallon).


Does this bother them if the drink the bath water.......alot of mine will get a drink, then jump in for their bath 


spirit wings said:


> Im not sure how they get them..but they probably come from wild birds.. these live on the feathers and are no problem for humans and they are easy to get rid of. my bird have never had them..but new birds I have got did so I use the seven dust.. I let my birds bath allot though.


I don't know how they get it either, BUT...I'm battling mites right now! Had a couple birds with runny eyes and very swollen eye lids (one eye only). No other symptoms other than rubbing the eye. So I assumed I was dealing with 'one-eyed cold' or THIS-  http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/information-haemophilus.php . (you know what they say about 'assuming'  )
So I got tetracycline and tylan and it was getting up to 30 days of treatment with no improvement. Was also using colloidal silver. I sent out an 'eye culture and sensitivity' on the worse bird- Came back E-COLI infection from scratching the eye lid! AND the ONLY drug it was resistant to was TETRACYCLINE. Then I noticed some head scratching and loss of head and neck feathers on a couple other birds. Inspected birds AGAIN and couldn't find anything on them (they are all dark birds that seem to be infected) ....then I happen to notice a white bird watching me. When I looked back at him I happen to see a tiny red round bug on his chest, run into his feathers! I had just cleaned and dusted the loft with diatomatious earth and sevin5 dust. Soooo, I went to the pet store and bought out all their lice/mite spray- pyrethrin (they only had 4), and had a small amount of ivermectin left over. They got ivermectin in their bath water, sprayed the other birds, and the birds with infected eyelids are on Baytril now. What a month!!! I was panicking, thinking I had some infectious disease!........See what happens when one 'assumes'


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Does this bother them if the drink the bath water.......alot of mine will get a drink, then jump in for their bath
> 
> 
> I don't know how they get it either, BUT...I'm battling mites right now! Had a couple birds with runny eyes and very swollen eye lids (one eye only). No other symptoms other than rubbing the eye. So I assumed I was dealing with 'one-eyed cold' or THIS-  http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/information-haemophilus.php . (you know what they say about 'assuming'  )
> So I got tetracycline and tylan and it was getting up to 30 days of treatment with no improvement. Was also using colloidal silver. I sent out an 'eye culture and sensitivity' on the worse bird- Came back E-COLI infection from scratching the eye lid! AND the ONLY drug it was resistant to was TETRACYCLINE. Then I noticed some head scratching and loss of head and neck feathers on a couple other birds. Inspected birds AGAIN and couldn't find anything on them (they are all dark birds that seem to be infected) ....then I happen to notice a white bird watching me. When I looked back at him I happen to see a tiny red round bug on his chest, run into his feathers! I had just cleaned and dusted the loft with diatomatious earth and sevin5 dust. Soooo, I went to the pet store and bought out all their lice/mite spray- pyrethrin (they only had 4), and had a small amount of ivermectin left over. They got ivermectin in their bath water, sprayed the other birds, and the birds with infected eyelids are on Baytril now. What a month!!! I was panicking, thinking I had some infectious disease!........See what happens when one 'assumes'


never have had a problem with them drinking some of it, I put it in say once a week the other baths are just plain water. if you saw a red mite then those are hard to get rid of.. chicken people seem to have a problem with these and you have to treat the loft and the birds and repeat it a few times..mites are harder to get rid of than the feather lice are as those only stay on the birds where these mites camp out in the loft in cracks and croonies.. you may want to look up some ideas online to get rid of those..you will probably find allot on chicken sites or chicken related sites.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks. This is all super information.

Another question. Since my birds have these critters, my loft must certainly be infected as well. Ok... how do I rid it of them as well? It could become continuing, never-ending fight if I don't go after the loft as well.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Checkmate said:


> Thanks. This is all super information.
> 
> Another question. Since my birds have these critters, my loft must certainly be infected as well. Ok... how do I rid it of them as well? It could become continuing, never-ending fight if I don't go after the loft as well.
> 
> ...


you can use a pyrethrin spray you may find it at the feedstore in the products for chickens and spray the loft.. not sure if it works on mites..but it will on lice but those live on the birds..some mites live off the birds and only get on the birds for a bloodmeal. So you may want to find a mite spray for the loft and go by the directions. even if you do not have mites it may not hurt to do it anyway.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you can use a pyrethrin spray you may find it at the feedstore in the products for chickens and spray the loft.. not sure if it works on mites..but it will on lice but those live on the birds..some mites live off the birds and only get on the birds for a bloodmeal. So you may want to find a mite spray for the loft and go by the directions. even if you do not have mites it may not hurt to do it anyway.


Pyrethrin spray works on mites. Ivermectin works also on mites, can be used in their bath water for external parasites.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, more stuff.

I've been speaking with my pigeon fancier buddy this evening. He tells me that fighting these feather mites is a lifetime thing; that feather mites are simply something that is with birds. Simple. And, that there is no real way to eradicate them. 

Also, I purchased this 5% dusting powder. But, after re-reading and re-reading again the instructions, cautions and first aid warnings I can't see using this stuff. It's serious stuff.. it will kill you. Even getting this stuff on your skin says to contact the poison control centre. I can't use this stuff on my birds. And, if it's this toxic, what about my birds? It says to apply on their vent and fluff areas; but birds are birds. They will preen their feathers; then what?

Now I've been hearing that dunking in bath using baking soda will control them some; as well as clean the birds. Comments?

Also, I was told this evening that as these things live in/on the feathers; there's no need to bomb the loft with a pesticide. Comments?

I was also told that I'm only now seeing these things as some of my fantails are white now; I have 6 new white fantails; in the past, all of my birds were dark colours. But, with white, I will now see these critters.

So, anyway people. I seem to now be confused again. I wish to remove these things from my flock and loft; yet I'm not sure that's possible. I just can't see myself using this dusting stuff even though there are instructions on the container about using on birds.

Any and all thoughts are most welcome. I'm so new at this stuff. I never what to hurt my birds; and I work hard to keep them healthy ... maybe these feather mites aren't a danger to the birds. Maybe I'm just be over sensitive to a natural occurrence. Maybe it's just a bird thing I need to get used to; though not easily then. Maybe I just need to bathe my birds directly to ensure the cleaning away of the critters regularly.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Checkmate said:


> Ok, more stuff.
> 
> *I've been speaking with my pigeon fancier buddy this evening. He tells me that fighting these feather mites is a lifetime thing; that feather mites are simply something that is with birds. Simple. And, that there is no real way to eradicate them*.
> 
> ...


The first paragraph is half true. Yes, it could be a lifelong battle with any birds that are kept outside in a loft. But they CAN be eradicated  This is not something they should have to live with anymore than letting a dog live with mange (mite). We see alot of mange mite on dogs here simply because we have alot of fox here that frequent areas where people take their dogs.
I understand your concern with the warnings on the labels. I have the same concerns and hesitate to use things because of that. What exactly did you get for a dust? Sevin5 garden dust? Previously, Sevin5 dust would have poultry use instructions on the label. The new labels do not have poultry listed on them anymore (I just purchased a 3 pack, and happened to notice that).
Pyrethrins is safe. Read labels for this ingredient. Pet stores carry Mite & Lice spray for pet birds, ingredient- pyrethrins. Farm and garden stores carry a 'Vegetable & Pet Dust' containing only pyrethrin. You can also use Ivermectin 'drench' (this is the only one that is 'water soluble' and can be purchased from most online pigeon suppliers) and put it in their bath water. Ivermectin applied topically or in the bath will kill external parasites.
Your right, they are very difficult to see on the birds. I examined my birds with the infected eyelids (all dark colored) and couldn't see a thing! If I didn't happen to see the one little bug on one of my white birds (and sent out a culture of the infected eye lid), I'd probably still be treating them for some dreaded disease! I wouldn't let it go.......their scratching can do more damage.
I dusted my whole loft/perches/nest boxes with Sevin5 and diatomatious earth, which I've always done in the past and it has never hurt any of the birds. But this time I heavily dust it!....and their still fine


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Good Morning.

The stuff I bought is called simply 'Dusting Powder'. It's produced by Dominion Veterinary Laboratories Ltd. (DVL) in Manitoba. It's says on the label '5% w/w Carbaryl'.

It says also, 'for litter treatment'. Does litter translate to loft?

It says to keep away from feeding and water troughs. And, yet, if I put this stuff on the birds, won't they potential ingest it anyway?

It doesn't say anything about cleaning the litter (or loft if my interpretation is correct) after application.

I'm happy to hear that these things can be eradicated. I don't want them on my birds, or in my loft. I need to believe I'm going after the critters in a safe manner.

Never a problem? This is good news.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi again.

Is there any value to trying 'baking soda'? Or an earlier note by a person suggested '20 mule team borox'?

I guess if nothing else, the birds will be clean.

I like the idea of baths. I take it that 'water soluble' means baths for the birds, eh?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been reading a bit about diatomaceous earth (DE). It's a mechanical pesticide, rather than a chemical one. This seems like a solution to explore.

Any ideas, thoughts on this?

I just hate the idea of introducing chemicals. 

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*DE-food grade*

*I give it to my dog to keep her clear of parasites, I put it in her food. My son gives it to his cows to keep sheep free of worms and stuff and my sister gives it to her sheep. *


http://wolfcreekranch.net/diatomaceous_earth.html


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *I give it to my dog to keep her clear of parasites, I put it in her food. My son gives it to his cows to keep sheep free of worms and stuff and my sister gives it to her sheep. *
> 
> 
> http://wolfcreekranch.net/diatomaceous_earth.html


Thanks... How about using this as a dusting for my loft as well then? Are there any limits, concerns, %'s of mix for use, etc.?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *I give it to my dog to keep her clear of parasites, I put it in her food. My son gives it to his cows to keep sheep free of worms and stuff and my sister gives it to her sheep. *
> 
> 
> http://wolfcreekranch.net/diatomaceous_earth.html


Also, how does feeding it to the animals eradicate the pests on the feathers?

I can see using this DE stuff as a dusting of the bodies and wings, etc. And, introducing it to their food / water, as well then? I wonder how much % to use. No. of tbs/volume of water?

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Checkmate said:


> Also, how does feeding it to the animals eradicate the pests on the feathers?
> 
> I can see using this DE stuff as a dusting of the bodies and wings, etc. And, introducing it to their food / water, as well then? I wonder how much % to use. No. of tbs/volume of water?
> 
> ...


DE works 'over time', not immediately. So I don't think it would work as well dusting the birds, you would have to keep applying it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Checkmate said:


> Also, how does feeding it to the animals eradicate the pests on the feathers?
> 
> I can see using this DE stuff as a dusting of the bodies and wings, etc. And, introducing it to their food / water, as well then? I wonder how much % to use. No. of tbs/volume of water?
> 
> ...


*It works on internal parasites when they swallow it, not lice or mites. I myself would not use it for my birds because if it becomes airborn it can hurt their eyes and lungs. *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

seven's active ingredience is Carbaryl. did not know they stopped labling it for dusting poulty.. if that is the case then use poultry dust and spray the loft with pythrethrin spray.. no need to make it complicated..the dust will kill the lice.. use it again in a few weeks. The 20 mule team borax is for the bathing water..which should be provided for you're birds on a regualr basis.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Adams Flea And Tick Spray For Dogs Spray Under Wings And Around Vent One Spray Each Place. One Drop Of Ivomec Cattle Wormer In Month . Take Care Of Worms And External Parasites. Fly Strips For The House Can Be Hung In Loft To Help Control External Parasites


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use either the sevin Dust 5% or the Permethrin powder. They work for up to 2 weeks, unless the birds bathe and wash it off. It works great and I have never had a problem. I also dust it in the nest boxes when I change them out.


----------



## nascarwc88 (Apr 16, 2011)

We also use 5% Sevin dust, no problems.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> seven's active ingredience is Carbaryl. *did not know they stopped labling it for dusting poulty*.. if that is the case then use poultry dust and spray the loft with pythrethrin spray.. no need to make it complicated..the dust will kill the lice.. use it again in a few weeks. The 20 mule team borax is for the bathing water..which should be provided for you're birds on a regualr basis.


I just happen to notice it on the new 3 pack I bought.......I still use it though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

loftkeeper said:


> Adams Flea And Tick Spray For Dogs Spray Under Wings And Around Vent One Spray Each Place. One Drop Of Ivomec Cattle Wormer In Month . Take Care Of Worms And External Parasites. Fly Strips For The House Can Be Hung In Loft To Help Control External Parasites


I would not use flea and tick spray for dogs. Even if someone else did without problems. ivomec..you have to be careful with that with birds, I have only used it as a dewormer from the sheep drench.. not the cattled wormer.. fly strips...they are sticky would hate for a bird to fly into one..

again.. powder and spray.. use it. that is all you have to do. whew!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Nkloft said:


> I actually perfer Spray.
> I've noticed that the pet stores around me carry Scalex i think i'll try that and see what happens.
> Thanks a lot for the suggestions guys


You can mix D.E. with water. All natural


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

AZCorbin said:


> You can mix D.E. with water. All natural


I thought DE didn't work 'when its wet'. All my labels and everything I've read says its only effective when dry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> I thought DE didn't work 'when its wet'. All my labels and everything I've read says its only effective when dry



*I know, i thought that way myself. But it works for our dogs.

I water it down a little when I give it to my dog, as I don't want it airborne and getting in her lungs. If you did give it to them dry I'm sure it is not dry inside their gut.

For outside use it has to be dry to be effective, once it rains it is not effective, but you rake it up after it dries and it is effective again.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have not used it because there are no controlled studies to say it does work when wet or as an intestinal antiparasitic. I would go with what is known to work for that specific problem. DE may be good in the garden to dry up bugs..but not good for the respitory.. it may not even work when wet which really remains to be seen as there is no proof of it. I hear folks say they use it..but MY birds are worm free too and I don't.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Diatomaceous earth*

It is not as effective wet... However does work. If you put some (D.E.) outside and water the top it will form a hard shell to it. Once broken up it goes back to normal. When mixed with water it needs to be well shaken because it does not mix well. Gardners will use this to spray directly on plants. I also feed it to my dogs and cats as well. I should get into a habit as taking it myself (taste like dirt). I am big fan of D.E. It is amazing how long and effective a $25 50lb bag will last. Honestly with so much info out their on D.E. it amazes me how many people are against it and would rather spend x amount of money on toxic wormers because their vet recommends it. I always ask vets about D.E. for amusment purposes, I'm yet to find one to say its good and I doubt I ever will. However zoos and many livestock keepers use it. I suppose it has mainly been kept my those folks and has not hit everyday animal keepers as big yet.

They recommend 2% by weight. I find that to be way too much for pigeon seed. I use probably a quarter of that on my seed daily.
You can not over dose on this however keeping the dust down should be your top priority.
I just eye ball it now until the seeds all have a light coating on them, same for my dogs and cats.

*Remember food grade (Codex brand) only. Pool grade DE is heated and the molecules change and somehow (I have no idea) change it and make it unsafe. [perhaps they do more] The bug grade stuff is mixed other chemicals to speed up the process. Seems all horse and tackle/feed shops out here carry it. Generally $20-$30 for 50lbs which last me over a year using it very liberally. Just because it is food grade doesn't mean you can't use it around the house (outside) for bugs as well. Be careful with the dust.*

*Safer brand DE sold at the big box stores is for bugs only. Do not be fooled by the "safe". Perma Guard [Fresh water D.E.] is what you want.*

How Diatomaceous Earth Works

Diatomaceous Earth- Food Grade


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It is really amazing stuff and I have seen how well it works on all animals, just not my birds.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know how it is supposed to work and I hate saying anything negative about it. I just would like for myself to have controlled studies on the internal use of it for parasites.. I have read things from, it does not work, to you have to use it for a month for it to take care of parasites internally. I read with gardening it can work with water to spread it around as that is an easy way to get it out in the garden or yard..when it dries (and only when it dries) it will work on the insects..esp snails and slugs..but also kills benificial bugs as well. It has many uses just not sure about the intestinal parasite use IMO.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

When you have a chance please read some testimonials:

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/de_testimonials.html

Many people who raise (range fed) organic beef, lamb,etc. use DE because they are not allowed to use pesticide wormers, and they test for parasites in these animals before they go to processing.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

i use DE and it seems to work. Cant say for sure but my birds go outside the loft and pick around in the dirt and i do think i have ever got worms.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> When you have a chance please read some testimonials:
> 
> http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/de_testimonials.html
> 
> Many people who raise (range fed) organic beef, lamb,etc. use DE because they are not allowed to use pesticide wormers, and they test for parasites in these animals before they go to processing.


Thanks for the link I have already read through those. The thing is the site sells the product.

Here is what The southern consortium for small ruminant parasite control has to say about it.
" Diatomaceous earth has been used for many years for control of various pests from grain weevils to houseflies. Goat producers that use it for deworming control often mix it with the mineral supplement or in the feed. Most claims are that it extends the time between dewormings although some claim that it kills worms in goats. There have been 4 or 5 scientific studies and the data consistently show that diatomaceous earth does not kill worms in goats although one study did show that at a very high level (5% of the diet), it had a slight effect. There is speculation that it may help fecal pellets to dry out faster which could reduce the success of eggs developing into infective L3 larvae. Research conducted on this aspect has not been conclusive. It is very difficult to study the claim that diatomaceous earth increases the time between dewormings."

As I have said I would need more controlled studies and have it approved to reley on it to deworm my animals. I do not use it and my birds fecal tests have been clear for the past year. (I can test as many times as I like becasue I work at vet hospital). But I would assume the DE does not hurt the animals as it seems, so no harm done...we think.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I use Pigeon Spray Protector form Foys. It is only $9.95 for a 16oz spray bottle. It is all natural and has organic ingredients. You can use it on the birds,the loft,perches and nest bowls. It smells pretty good too. I also use the ivermecton drench for worming the birds.

Thanks


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I have PIREVEEX-25 EC (Cypermethrine 25%) in hand, is it a good insecticide? previously used another one and that worked well


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use Moxidectin. This is a wormer that kills external parasites that feed off of body fluids like mites and pigeon flies and also airsac mites. It is very safe, 5 mls to 1 litre of water for 24 hrs. last year I could not take some of my birds to the shows because of parasites and the holes the put in the flight feathers. I used permethrin spray last year for a while but spraying all the birds was a pain. This year I started using moxidectin when I started breeding last Jan. I had all my birds to shows this summer and they were clean. If they 
have parasites the judge will let you know and throw them out of the show. This stuff is so easy to use, I don't know why anyone would want to go through all that spraying or dipping of all their birds, especially if they have a lot of birds. I use it about once a month and I don't even think about parasites any more. I love this stuff.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The problem with things they take internally, is that it kills most things, but not the feather lice that live off the feathers and dust of the bird. They don't bite the bird himself, so it doesn't affect them. Sounds like what you had were feather mites that bore holes in the feathers, so you would probably still need a spray or a dust for that?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

permetrin 10,1 cap per sprayer bottle,that will take care of it,find it at any feed store small bottle 8 dollars,good for mosquitos too.good luck.


----------

